# FOC for field archery



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

What's a good FOC % to start with when shooting field? I have adjustable point weights so I can make the point go from 40 grains to 115 grains. With a 45 grain point the total arrow weight is 339 grains.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I really think it depends on the poundage. Most people that I know shoot over 50 lbs draw weight are trying to use 100 grain points. I have used as low as 80 grains. I thought they were a little bit on the touchy feely side. Meaning if I shot the arrow well they were good and if a less than good shot seemed to fly out a bit more. In any kind of wind you need to shoot heavy points. At least 100. Last season I had great luck shooting 120 grain points. I recommend trying to shoot three different weight points. See which one works best for you. I would recommed each different weight group be at least 15 - 20 grains apart. Like 80, 100, 120. That should show you which works best and can tell you lot about your arrow spine. For lower than 50 lbs.
I would try 100, 85, 70 or so.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

12% to 14%


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I dont get real caught up with FOC. I think I usually end up around 12-13%


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I don't get caught up in them either... but that's a good starting point.....

I fine tune for groups at 80 yards sometimes 10 or 20 grains in the front make a real difference. And sometimes not... sometime it just depends on the wind...:wink:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Field FOC pt. weight*

This stuff is why FIELD is so much fun.

Any # someone would give you won't mean any thing to your setup.

The affect of point wt on spine/bow energy/& your ability to group at 65 yds.

So the best (if they change easy) is to take them out to no less than 60 yds and begin tuning for group .

Start with what you know works now, then add wt, check group. When group begins to spread you can lower bow weight to match spine again. Speed will go down, but distance grouping is the most important tool in your game.
Believe me if your grouping 2" at 65yds you'll be walking tall on any field range. 

If you group best with 45 gr pts, thats what you should shoot, because without tight groups you cant even get good yardage marks on your bow. You must have marks that you have absolute confidence in or you wont know what to do or even what happen at the target when you get into very irregular terrain.

Take your time getting setup and shoot with best shooters you can find and be a sponge for information, take notes if you need to, and it'll come very fast.

good luck


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

If you're grouping best with 45 gr points I would do some checking. Somethings wrong.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

For aluminum, a good start point is 9%, but for carbon shafts, 12% is better. I set mine up at 14% to begin and usually end up right at 12% after group tuning. I don't know why there is a difference between aluminum and carbon. With the forward weighted CX shafts, I would use a point weight that gets about 10%-11% FOC. You will have to measure and then calculate to get them exactly.


----------

